# Retired Darling Downs veterinarian Robin Sheehan dies after being bitten by brown sna



## shellfisch (Nov 4, 2010)

A VETERINARIAN has died after being bitten several times by a brown snake on a property near Toowoomba.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* The Courier Mail

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 4, 2010)

This is a very sad story. I hate hearing stuff like this. I feel sorry for this ladies family.
Does anyone know the circumstances behind the bite? how did it happen, was a pressure bandage used, how quickly did she get medical attention and such, was it an accidental bite or was she trying to kill the snake?? the article gives few details.


----------



## affroalex (Nov 6, 2010)

the lady above was a very good freind and our neighbor for quite a few years when we lived do south, she was a very nice and friendly lady. she was bitten 4 times by the snake, as to what shee was doing at the time, i still havnt heard yet.


----------



## aussie-albino (Nov 6, 2010)

That is tragic!


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Nov 7, 2010)

It really is very sad. My condolances to you affroalex


----------



## cris (Nov 7, 2010)

Lets not forget this is a snake site, its always the victims fault the snake was here first and the human invaded their land.


----------



## Scotty99 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yea thats right cris, you really do know all the facts and im sure you were right there as you seem to think it was "the victims fault", how narrow minded are you???


----------



## GSMenardi (Nov 8, 2010)

Sad news, I hope her husband and those who were close to her are doing okay. 



cris said:


> Lets not forget this is a snake site, its always the victims fault the snake was here first and the human invaded their land.


 
I hope you were being sarcastic, because what you wrote is rude and insensitive no matter what site you're on.


----------

